# Joplin massive adoption this weekend - please help!!!!!



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

AS PUBLISHED BY ASPCA TODAY:

*1. Start Your Engines…The Joplin Adoption Event Is This Weekend!*








It’s almost here—the huge Joplin adoption event is this weekend! On June 25 and 26, the Joplin Humane Society and the ASPCA invite you to hop in the car, head to Joplin and adopt one of the hundreds of animals left homeless by the May 22 tornado that devastated the town.
Last week, _News Alert_ readers learned that the dogs available for adoption in Joplin come in every shape and size, and that they did extremely well on their behavior evaluations. But what about the cats? June is Adopt-A-Shelter-Cat Month, after all, and tons of snuggle-able, lovable felines—both kittens and affectionate adults—are available in Joplin.
In fact, with more than 300 kitties to choose from, there’s a new friend in Joplin for every kind of feline fan—just be prepared for a case of extreme cuteness-overload when you enter the cat adoptions area. (Symptoms include swooning, falling in love with a kitty, and bringing one home.)
“Adopters should know that these cats are very sweet and extremely people-friendly,” says ASPCA Shelter Operations Manager Bonnie Dean, adding that the kitties will do wonderfully in their new homes.
Every pet available this weekend comes spayed or neutered, vaccinated, microchipped, and ready to join a family. So whether you’ve got your heart set on adopting a cat or a dog (or both!), set your GPS to Joplin this weekend, and be sure to save a spot in the car for the pet of your dreams!
For all the important details on the Joplin adoption event, like where to go, what to bring and when to arrive, visit www.aspca.org/joplin. For minute-by-minute updates on the adoption event, don't forget to follow the ASPCA on Twitter! We'll be live-tweeting the kickoff from 10:00 A.M. to 1:00 P.M. CDT on Saturday, June 25, and providing updates throughout the weekend.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-massive-adoption-even-joplin-mo-weekend.html
Already posted


----------

